# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  I - Dosers

## Tmer

So I was surfing trough the web and I found some "Drug Sounds" that make you feell like if you really were consuming one, there are many types.. Coacaine, Marihuana, Peyote.. but also there is Content, Inspiration and Lucid Dreaming. There are A  LOT 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idoser 
here a definition I found on Wikipedia.. it's really interesting and I would like to know if any of you have tried it for Lucid Dreaming, if so.. How did it worked?

www.I-doser.com <-- this is the homepage.. Its really interesting.

Opinions?

----------


## Wavefunction

Some people have had great success with binural beats (the thing that makes IDoser work). I personally doubt that it could work specifically enough to simulate specific kinds of drugs, but it could work to simulate a drugged state. Basically, it creates sounds at a certain frequency, based on the law of physics stating that your brainwaves will try to conform to the frequency of the soundwaves around it (or something like that). So you can use it for lucid dreaming, because when you are in the dream state, it begins producing a frequency that should make your brainwaves' frequency rise to a near-conscious level of activity, which should help you make the realization that you are dreaming.

----------


## Citizen

That.

Is.

Crazy.

----------


## Wavefunction

> That.
> 
> Is.
> 
> Crazy.



How so? It still follows the laws of physics...

----------


## Citizen

I mean crazy in the way like "Woah! Crazy what modern science can do!" not like "Crazy people suck" lol

----------


## Wavefunction

> I mean crazy in the way like "Woah! Crazy what modern science can do!" not like "Crazy people suck" lol



Oh, sorry. Yeah, it's pretty amazing. We're at the point where we're modifying our brains. Cool stuff, if a little creepy  :Eek:

----------


## Tmer

Yeah, kind of scary

----------


## Wavefunction

I wonder if when used at the right frequency you could kill someone with a binural beat. Like set it so low that brain activity stops. I hope not.

EDIT: Post #600  ::D:

----------


## Citizen

THAT is scary

----------


## Acertine

> I wonder if when used at the right frequency you could kill someone with a binural beat. Like set it so low that brain activity stops. I hope not.
> 
> EDIT: Post #600



actually I think I heard somewhere that hitler and the nazis were working on a big device that sounded something like what your talking about

supposedly they wanted to generate sound waves that would mess up the oncoming soldiers on body algorithms and make the heart and brain and vital organs just shut down

I don't know if there is any truth to that, or if maybe it was something different

----------


## Wavefunction

> actually I think I heard somewhere that hitler and the nazis were working on a big device that sounded something like what your talking about
> 
> supposedly they wanted to generate sound waves that would mess up the oncoming soldiers on body algorithms and make the heart and brain and vital organs just shut down
> 
> I don't know if there is any truth to that, or if maybe it was something different



Given a speaker big enough you could destroy entire armies, states, countries...
I'm sure they were working on it. We probably are too.

----------


## Citizen

This totally reminds me of the Chuck Palahniuk book Lullaby. It addresses mass murder by sound waves and warfare based on noise.

It actually referred to sound and music as an arms race before Fall Out Boy did, just in case any one is interested in that lol.

----------


## Pathways

I've been using iDoser for the better part of a year now... I've tried many of the doses and have had experiences which to me were much like hallucinations but to onlookers almost looked like seizures... the doses don't all work.. and where you resonate effects your ability to be affected... anyone looking for advice on how to make iDoser work for you just PM me... I've helped (most of the time in convincing people that it really did work) my friends get iDoser results...

EDIT: iDoser actually has a "dose" called Lucid Dream... it's never done anything but put me into extremely deep sleep... though iDoser has never actually induced a lucid dream in me I would recommend either "Sleeping Angel" or "Astral"

----------


## Michael

This didn't do anything for me... just crazy sounds that if you were on the drugs they are supposed to simulate, it would be intense.

----------


## Wavefunction

> This didn't do anything for me... just crazy sounds that if you were on the drugs they are supposed to simulate, it would be intense.



You probably have to believe it will work. If you don't, I'm sure you can make sure your brainwaves don't change or something.

----------


## Identity X

This is not new at all. There was a post about it months and months ago that ran up a fair number of pages. Most of the posters said it never worked for them. I was among them. I believe it is a over-hyped borderline con.

The (pseudo-)science of it may make some sense, but this application does not. They are pretending to replicate the effects of numerous recreational drugs. They speak of all their "research" they do. I doubt this is much beyond a one/two-man operation. It would take a team of experienced research scientists to do what they're supposedly doing, even if binaural beats undoubtedly worked. The descriptions they give their "doses" are ridiculous too. I believe one costs $149.99.

Instead, although you must still take whole binaural beat claim with a pinch of salt, download something like gnaural, which is free. Or download a cracked version with all the doses available. Since it is most likely a con anyway (succeeding via the gullible), I don't think there is much moral question involved.

----------


## Pathways

> The descriptions they give their "doses" are ridiculous too. I believe one costs $149.99.



That dose is called "Hand of God" and yeah it's pretty amazing.... the description is part of the fun.  It's partially the placebo effects I agree there is only so much the waves do but even if half of the experience is in your head so long as you believe it's still amusing.





> Instead, although you must still take whole binaural beat claim with a pinch of salt, download something like gnaural, which is free. Or download a cracked version with all the doses available. Since it is most likely a con anyway (succeeding via the gullible), I don't think there is much moral question involved.



It's fun to use and helpful for inducing sleep... it will not work if you don't want it to and it doesn't work for everybody.  I can neither confirm nor deny the exsistance of said cracked version... :: Smirks ::

----------


## Marvo

The program has worked for me. A-BOMB was quite an experience indeed.

I haven't really used the program since then though. 30 minutes is was too much, for the short experience.
Can you recommend something longer lasting, Pathways, and how to get better results? Just PM me  :smiley:

----------


## Pathways

Hmmm... maybe I should make a seperate thread for idoser help and sure thing look for a new PM in the next hour Marvo!

Okay so here's a quick list of things you should do to improve your iDoser experience...

1. (MOST IMPORTANT) Listen to them in lying down comfortably.
2. Make sure you in darkness... the darker the better!
3. Remove any and all distractions.. your experience will be extremely diminished if you are interrupted.
4. Try and relax every muscle in your body.
5. Read the summary and psych yourself up for it... for instance the threat of A-Bomb can make the anticipation an amazing experience.
6. Don't focus on the music try and let the sounds guide you not the other way around.
7. Don't expect to use a drug named after a real one and get the same experience...
8. Designer drugs are the best if you want a fun experience. (I recommend Hand of God or Black Sunshine)
9. Just before bed or in the morning while it is still dark are the best times to try a dose!
10. Turn off any programs that might make noise while listening. Nothing is more irritating...

Hope this was helpful... Pathways!

----------


## Tmer

Thanks! I think Imma try it.. someday when I get time lol

----------


## BeSomebody

I downloaded the Lucid dreaming one, I'll try tonight.

----------


## Pathways

> I downloaded the Lucid dreaming one, I'll try tonight.



Best Of Luck! If anything it will definitely make you sleepy!

----------


## reality check!

wtf!?!?! this is soooo weired! i could swear that i saw this exact same post w/the same replies earlier today :Eek: ! but this says it was posted at 6:00pm. what gives?

EDIT: oh sorry, my bad. it was posted on the 16th, but only the last post was put up @ 6:00. sorry about that, im kinda used to other forums

----------


## Abra

Mythbusting:

Despite binaural beats' proven effects of brainwave entrainment... Those are of brainwaves we've identified. We know that alpha is relaxed, and theta and delta are sleep. We know that beta is awake. We know that beta is REM, or dream.

So the "lucid" dreaming track would put you into beta. It would either give you a feeling of restlessness, or induce a dream. I guess, for this reason, it'd make a valuable WILDing tool.

But would it make someone who is already dreaming lucid? Unless hearing the MP3 is a dreamsign, then no. Why? We don't really know the difference between dreaming and awake brainwaves. They are both beta. If the difference between logical and illogical beta thinking hasn't been discovered, then i-doser could not possibly create a _lucid_ dream track.

----------


## MisterHyde

Interesting stuff none the less.  And I have used binaural beat stuff for many years.  I've found the results to be mixed, and I also found the best way (for me at least) was to use a program to make my own tracks.  Forget what it was called, but it was pretty easy to use and the program provided a lot of help and a lot of premade tracks that could be adjusted.

----------


## Richter

Was it BrainWave Generator, MisterHyde?

Personally, I've never had much success with binueral beats inducing LDs, but I have to say....  there is one track on BWgen that's supposed to help treat headaches.  That sucker REALLY did work, at least for me.  There needs to be some labarotory testing on such things.

----------


## TempleGuard

I cant make the things from i-doser to work right.. Some times i can get a little dizzy (and that is only from the strongest doses there..). I guess i didnt pay that much atention as it needs to.

----------

